# My new feral project



## PasoFino (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello everyone! I have been lurking and have been very encouraged by everyone's stories. I thought I would introduce you to my new guy and see if you guys have any thoughts.

Meet Tribble - I think he/she is around 3-4 months old, a lovely seal lynx point. I am pretty sure that Tribble is fairly inbred as he/she was part of a colony of 13 that started from 3. I have been watching Tribble for a while as the colony is located on the same property where I keep my horses. Tribble has touched me and I am hoping that I will have good luck bringing him/her around. I just captured Tribble last night.

I have tamed feral kittens before, but they were always younger than what Tribble is. They were little spitfires. Tribble is different. When I went to pick up the trap, Tribble just sat and looked at me. I put the trap in the Jeep and drove home, a very noisy ride. Tribble just sat calmly. When I transferred Tribble to the dog kennel, he/she cautiously but calmly exited the trap and went in the kennel. 

Today Tribble stayed curled up in his/her litter box and watched my husband build a shed in the backyard. Hubby said that all he saw were ears moving and Tribble would look up when he would stop by to talk. I have not inititated contact yet, I changed Tribble's towel and freshened food and water. Tribble came out of the box and watched me. I extended my closed fist toward him and did not make eye contact. Tribble just froze and looked, no noise or anything. He/she has not made the first attempt at hissing, growling or being defensive.

I am hoping that all of this is good???? I plan to step it up a bit tomorrow. What do you guys think would be the best way to proceed? I also need to get Tribble used to dogs, I am not sure how to do that.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's possible that Tribble had a home at one time, or that he is not feeling well. Normally, as you know, a feral cat would not put up with any of that! Possibly, someone was feeding the colony and had made friends with this baby. I think he will be easier to socialize than an adult cat. I wish you luck with him. You're very kind to take care of him!


----------



## PasoFino (Oct 9, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> It's possible that Tribble had a home at one time, or that he is not feeling well. Normally, as you know, a feral cat would not put up with any of that! Possibly, someone was feeding the colony and had made friends with this baby. I think he will be easier to socialize than an adult cat. I wish you luck with him. You're very kind to take care of him!



That could be it...I still wonder. The colony is on my grandmother-in-law's property. I have seen this guy since he was a wee little one romping with littermates. Tribble' siblings have already been captured and were more "normal" for ferals (wnt CRAZY when people approached), this one could be sick, or if from grandmother's twice daily feedings Tribble was smart enough to figure out that the two leggers aren't all that bad? I picked this one because it seemed to be bolder than the other ones, always the first to come out and investigate.

We will be going to the vet on Thurs to get a good and thorough check. The first thing will be the FELV test.


----------



## PasoFino (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok - I decided to try and touch Tribble this morning while I was freshening up his/her food and water. I extended my arm out with my hand closed into a fist. Tribble did not move. I reached until I touched Tribble's side/back, still no movement. I ran my hand down Tribble's back, nothing. Tribble just stays hunched up and stares at me. No noise or anything, but obviously frightened. I was appalled at how skinny Tribble is! I am hoping that it is just a lack of food that has caused it and nothing else. Tribble does not show any signs of illness. I just don't know how to proceed from here. Would it be too much for me to pick Tribble up in a towel this evening and hold/pet him/her?

I worry about the lack of reaction and wonder if little Tribble may just snap on me?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Poor baby. I would take her to the vet and find out what her general health is. You'll be taking her anyway to protect your other pets. She'll need her shots, and should be isolated from the other cats for about 12 days, just in case. 

It sounds as if she has been socialized somewhat. Usually, it's better to let a feral make the first move, so take it slow with her. Get her used to you before picking her up. As you suspect, she might just be frightened.


----------



## PasoFino (Oct 9, 2006)

More Tribble progress...

Yesterday I had to clean out the kennel so I donned a long sleeve shirt and my work gloves. I decided to see how Tribble would react to me touching him/her with the glove. I reached out with my closed fist and petted Tribble. No reaction. I decided that it would be better to try and transfer Tribble to the pet taxi as gently as possible, so I reached out with my other hand and picked Tribble up. Still nothing. I sat Tribble in my lap and started petting him/her. He/she was shaking just a little but as I continued stroking his/her back I could feel muscles relaxing and I thought I heard a hint of a purr. I put Tribble in the pet taxi and cleaned out the kennel. I held and petted Tribble again before putting him/her back in the kennel.

Last night we moved the kennel into he kitchen so that Jackie (my JRT) could see and interact with Tribble. Jackie came up to check out the kennel and we told her that this was her new cat and gave her lots of praise. We want her to think of the cat as a good thing and be friends like she was with Tenacious D. Tribble just stayed curled up in the litter box. I stuck my hand back in the kennel before I went to bed and Tribble hissed at me. I think the inside environment and meeting a predator was a little stressful. 

This morning I got up and greeted Tribble. I stuck my hand in the kennel and I didn't get hissed at so I touched Tribble's back. I got a little hiss but nothing else. I decided to take the risk and pick Tribble up for some more lap and petting time. Tribble cooperated and after just a second of petting I was getting a great big purr from Tribble, no mistaking it for anything else. While I am petting Tribble, he/she will look around and look at me. He/she sniffed my face and then started licking the hand that was not petting him/her. I feel like this was a major breakthrough! 

I put Tribble back and went about my regular business. Tribble came out of the litter box when I was in the kitchen to see what I was doing. I think that is a good sign.

I have been racking my brain about who could have had contact with Tribble before me. The only person I can think of is Nanny and all she does is feed. If they will stay still while eating, sometimes she will reach out and pet them. Maybe that is why Tribble is calmer than normal?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't know, but a truly feral cat would never have allowed that.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

This kitty must have belonged to someone ..mind you the other possibility is he is sick and I have seem before if they are sick they have no fight in them . A bit odd tho.

I wouldnt ponder it too much , get her to the vet and enjoy her.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

When Maggie is scared she just kind of curls up (brings her paws up under her body and wraps her tails around her) as small as she can make herself and just has this 'please don't hurt me' look on her face. Maybe Tribble has the same sort of reaction. Maggie was identified as a stray when I adopted her at 12 weeks old.


----------

